# The art of planted aquarium 2015 - Hanover



## Stu Worrall (12 Feb 2015)

Hi folks

Just a quick thread to say we are on the way to the art of planted aquarium competition in Hanover. Myself, dan, Antoni and Eduard will be taking part in the competition and scaping one or two tanks each over two days.  

It's a take your own hard scape and plants affair so we've got the van loaded and are on the way to Dover!

Well try and report in over the three days and internet permitting I'll put up pics when I can.  Probably on Instagram and Facebook and I'll try and link here. I'm stuworrall on both of the above.


----------



## Edvet (12 Feb 2015)

I do hope you are going to Hannover otherwise you end up in the USA


----------



## Jose (12 Feb 2015)

good luck guys!


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Feb 2015)

Sorry. iPhone spell checker


----------



## Wisey (12 Feb 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Ady34 (12 Feb 2015)

Enjoy chaps* *


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Feb 2015)

In the Netherlands and still truckin on


----------



## tim (12 Feb 2015)

Looking forward to the pics  good luck guys !


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (12 Feb 2015)

Good luck guys 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Feb 2015)

Mr. Stu forgot to update this


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Feb 2015)

Sorry folks. We were working big hours in the tanks and I don't think I got my iPad out once! Plenty of pics on flickr and Facebook and I'll post some in here this week when I download the card from my camera


----------

